# Melbourne, FL show?



## heidivee (Jan 5, 2013)

I went to the show in Deland yesterday and grabbed a flyer for a melbourne, fl show but lost it.

Can someone tell me when and where it is, and what it's like. I've been googling it and can't seem to find anything.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

I cant help you. But I'd like to know how you pronounce Melbourne.

Me get some weird variations spoken here from tourists


----------



## heidivee (Jan 5, 2013)

Mell-burn just about sums it up.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Weird. Melbourne is the capital of one of the States over here (not the best one though  RADelaide for life, yo) But no one from America (like bands and stuff, touring and doing promo on the radio) can seem to pronounce it 'right'. They always seem to hang hard and over pronounce on the 'born' part.

Where I'm from its more of a Mel-bun.

Anyways. Thats enough of me crapping in your thread.

Hope the train show is a goodun.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

did some googling for you, think of it as a good deed for spamming up your thread 


EDIT. Darn it. All this info I just linked below is for 2012, not 2013...
try email them for more current info 


These guys should know.
http://www.schultzspacecoasttrains.com/


> Schultz Space Coast Trains runs the Model Train and Toy Show in Melbourne Florida. This is a quarterly event that features venders from the region selling all scale model trains and toys. Each show features operating model train layouts, many vendors selling new, used and rare equipment, food, door prizes, and lots of fun! Shows run from 9 am to 2 pm on the first Saturday of March, June, September and December.
> 
> 
> Call (321) 720-5496 for details.
> ...



ooh, theres a $1 off entry coupon, on this page.
http://www.schultzspacecoasttrains.com/News.html


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

ooh, from the space coast facebook page. 
https://www.facebook.com/SchultzSpaceCoastTrains



> Happy New Year one and all! May it be blessed for each of you. dates for the Melbourne Train Show for 2013 are March 2, June 1, September 7 and December 7! Remember these dates! Hope to see you all there!


----------



## heidivee (Jan 5, 2013)

thank you broox. you are a better web surfer than I. I hit the brick wall where everything I found was for 2012 and never stumbled upon the facebook page.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

His facebook page didnt have many likes, so that wouldnt'v helped things.

You'll have to let us know how the show goes. 

Actually there should be another one coming up soon, in my neck of the woods... I'll have to look into that when I get home.


----------

